# aufgeben



## Menger

Hola colegas
Son los subtítulos de unos vídeos sobre autoayuda para mujeres. Trata por lo que se puede entender de unas chicas que no son profesionales de la moda pero que participan en un spot publicitario de una marca de ropa. No entiendo ese "ich gebe auf", ni lo del schönen Tag, me resulta bastante incoherente todo: ¿"Lo confieso"? ¿"ha sido una jornada estupenda"?
¿Alguien puede echar una mano? 
Muchas gracias desde ya.
.............................................................................................................................................

_Die Szene, die wir gerade gedreht haben, da ging es ja um an den Händen fassen und einander zu vertrauen
Vertrauen ist wichtig in einer Freundschaft, aber da wissen wir
beide  dass wir uns immer aufeinander verlassen können,
Mit meiner besten Freundin ist natürlich schön am Set zu sein,
Wir sind einfach ein gutes Team, schon lange.
*Ich gebe es auf,
Ja also,.. wir erzählen einen schönen Tag.*
Ich finde das schön,
Ich finde das schön,
Wir haben ja in der Freizeit immer viel zusammen getanzt
so für uns so hobbymäßig,
Hatten Spaß daran,
Wir machen das mit viel Energie und viel Power,
Und deswegen ist es halt voll schön
dann auch mit den beide  dann vor der Kamera das 
richtig zu machen, ein schönes Projekt zu haben._


----------



## bwprius

_*Ich gebe es auf,
 Ja also,.. wir erzählen einen schönen Tag.*

Aufgeben _no significa _admitir _que sería _zugeben_.

_Aufgeben _es _abandonar, rendirse_. (Hasta donde yo sé). Que es igual de incongruente que admitir.


----------



## Menger

Gracias bwprius
Sí, no conseguía encontrar ningún diccionario en el que dijera que es confesar/admitir, pero me parecía más lógico aquí...
Ya veo que no. Gracias por aclarar ese punto.
Salud


----------



## Alemanita

Habría que ver el video, pero yo lo interpreto así de que la chica quiere decir: Bueno, ya basta, me rindo, no me esfuerzo más en explicar lo que es la confianza. Pues ... (les) contaremos una bella jornada. Me gusta esto (me imagino que están mostrando algo ...) etc.


----------



## Menger

Gracias a ti también, Alemanita.
Veo que el tema tiene miga, parte del problema es que no tengo acceso al vídeo.
Sí, parece la interpretación más probable y me alegro en todo caso de comprobar con nativos que no hay ningún 2º significado/acepción... que se me escapa, simplemente es (una vez más) un texto lleno de "enigmas" que hay que resolver como buenamente se pueda.
Saludillos nublados,


----------



## Alemanita

Menger said:


> no tengo acceso al vídeo.



¿Y cómo suponen los que te encargaron la traducción que vas a poder traducir correctamente si no ves lo que hace la gente que habla? Increíble. Es como si te dijeran que describas un cuadro, pero en un cuarto oscuro y sólo usando el tacto...


----------



## bwprius

_*Ja also,.. wir erzählen einen schönen Tag.*_

Inusual el complemento directo con _erzähl_en pero algo así como: 

*Bueno, pues ... hablamos de un día bonito. 

Contamos (lo que pasó durante) un día bonito.*


----------



## Menger

Muchas gracias a todos otra vez. 
Fue bastante liante y no esperaba que la expresión resultara tan poco clara incluso a nativos.
Si hubiera tenido un poco más de tiempo hubiera pedido que me mandaran el vídeo (suponiendo que ya esté colgado en la red, a saber)... Es un trabajo aceptado en una plataforma, sin mediación de un project manager y no siempre es fácil resolver este tipo de cosas.
Para la solución del día bonito lo dejé parecido a como sugiere bwprius... 
Muchas gracias de nuevo por la ayuda, ha sido muy interesante


----------

